# Hey all, a question, if you will...



## OutFoxed (Mar 28, 2011)

This has probably been asked over 9000 times, but here it is:  

What is the best way to get watches on your FA page?

Thanks, No Problem, and That's Not What I Meant in advance.


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2011)

Why is this important?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 28, 2011)

Best ways to get watches:


Draw lots of free art for people
Draw porn
Draw with a reasonable amount of quality
Whore yourself out and fav and comment on everything
Draw porn


----------



## OutFoxed (Mar 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Best ways to get watches:
> 
> 
> Draw lots of free art for people
> ...


 
Thanks, but 2. and 5. would be hard for a minor...


----------



## BRN (Mar 28, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> This has probably been asked over 9000 times, but here it is:
> 
> What is the best way to get watches on your FA page?
> 
> Thanks, No Problem, and That's Not What I Meant in advance.


 
Porn.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 28, 2011)

Draw porn and fetishes.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 28, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> Thanks, but 2. and 5. would be hard for a minor...


 
Unfortunately, it's probably the easiest and most surefire way to get watches.


----------



## OutFoxed (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like we have a consensus...


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 28, 2011)

Well unless they fix(ed) the site, like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :3c


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> Thanks, but 2. and 5. would be hard for a minor...


 Naw you can draw porn you just can't look at other peoples. (If I remember right)


----------



## OutFoxed (Mar 28, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Naw you can draw porn you just can't look at other peoples. (If I remember right)


 
...that makes perfect sense. WOLOLOLO


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 28, 2011)

I can attest to how a couple pieces of porn I drew (well, as far as I'm willing to go with it in public) got more views than my other pieces. And yet less views than just filling out a meme. The three big things for attracting views seem to be porn, memes, and hilarious clever awesome stuff (like the "Shaun of the Dead" character as a cat).

I recommend improving your art quality through lots of free art and challenging yourself to do new things - memes are good not just because people flock to them, but because they force you to try new things, so your skill will improve. But I think the best thing you can do aside from that is just be yourself. Draw stuff, don't care about watchers. If they like your stuff, they will show up. Seeking attention and trying to be popular might backfire.


----------



## Sanyi (Mar 28, 2011)

Make a journal implying you like to... ah... "play" with dogs. That will get you LOTS of attention. >:3


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 28, 2011)

Leave lots of comments (good comments, mind you, not spam), and have a crop of a really well-drawn picture _that you drew_ as an avatar. The well-drawn avatar is what gets me to click out of curiosity, and seeing that it was drawn by the user themselves is what gets me to not close the tab in disgust.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> Make a journal implying you like to... ah... "play" with dogs. That will get you LOTS of attention. >:3


 
Maybe even your very own ED article.
Enjoy your army of white knights.



Firehazard said:


> Leave lots of comments (good comments, mind you, not spam), and have a crop of a really well-drawn picture _that you drew_ as an avatar. The well-drawn avatar is what gets me to click out of curiosity, and seeing that it was drawn by the user themselves is what gets me to not close the tab in disgust.


 
Says the person with an MLP avatar.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Well unless they fix(ed) the site, like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that doesn't work. Logout does though. Usually :3


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah, that doesn't work. Logout does though. Usually :3


 
It's must be some botched referer check rather than an actual fix then.

Bastards. That was my favourite FA toy. Why do they remove the best features :[


----------



## OutFoxed (Mar 28, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> Make a journal implying you like to... ah... "play" with dogs. That will get you LOTS of attention. >:3


 
Haha well, it WOULD be true...


----------



## OutFoxed (Mar 28, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Leave lots of comments (good comments, mind you, not spam), and have a crop of a really well-drawn picture _that you drew_ as an avatar. The well-drawn avatar is what gets me to click out of curiosity, and seeing that it was drawn by the user themselves is what gets me to not close the tab in disgust.


 
That's what I do too...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> Haha well, it WOULD be true...


 Oh good god did you just... Oh no.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2011)

Thread explodes in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 28, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Leave lots of comments (good comments, mind you, not spam), and have a crop of a really well-drawn picture _that you drew_ as an avatar. The well-drawn avatar is what gets me to click out of curiosity, and seeing that it was drawn by the user themselves is what gets me to not close the tab in disgust.


Which I used to, until that one commission which blew my interpretation out of the water. Now I keep the commission version more as fursona identification. It seems quite common with other artists, having an avatar of their fursona but drawn by someone else. It ceased to bug me since everybody else does it, and... to be honest, half of the artists I check out are based on their avatars. If they didn't look good or weren't something clever (or Dragoneer currently using an adorable avatar of Daggett), I might pass them over.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey OP, some friendly advice from one artist to another (if you're serious about being an artist) - don't work yourself up over pageviews at online sites. If you're really serious about art, you will keep doing even without the e-fame. jw, Zed, zydala and Arshes will tell you much the same.

Ugh, I cringe whenever someone asks this question.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Did no one notice the point he pretty much implied he diddles pooches?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Did no one notice the point he pretty much implied he diddles pooches?


 
Repeat it again in a bigger font. Maybe bold. 

How exciting.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Repeat it again in a bigger font. Maybe bold.
> 
> How exciting.


 Dammit I was hoping some white knight would show up.


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Leave lots of comments (good comments, mind you, not spam), and have a crop of a really well-drawn picture _that you drew_ as an avatar. The well-drawn avatar is what gets me to click out of curiosity, and seeing that it was drawn by the user themselves is what gets me to not close the tab in disgust.


 
I should do this.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 28, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> Haha well, it WOULD be true...


 
Isn't the admission of zoophilia a bannable offense?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> Haha well, it WOULD be true...


 
Wait hold up. 

Did you just admit to fucking dogs


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Wait hold up.
> 
> Did you just admit to fucking dogs


 he did dude.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 29, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Wait hold up.
> 
> Did you just admit to fucking dogs


 
Yo dawg, I heard you like dawgs, so we put a dawg in yo' dawg so you can diddle while you diddle.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Yo dawg, I heard you like dawgs, so we put a dawg in yo' dawg so you can diddle while you diddle.



Thats awesome Xenke-ibit!


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Thats awesome Xenke-ibit!


 
Combine that with his sig image and you have a winner.


----------



## Sanyi (Mar 29, 2011)

Wat .-.

I don't even know what to say.
I don't.
Um... Good luck with that OutFoxed.
Brb checking ED to see if you're on there yet...


----------



## OutFoxed (Mar 29, 2011)

*sighhhhhhhhhhhhh*  I was KIDDING, okay?  The only dog I have is a SPAYED FEMALE.  Although it was funny to see you guys blow up...


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 29, 2011)

And this is why  exists, to communicate intent over the internet so no one takes a message the wrong way.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 29, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> *sighhhhhhhhhhhhh*  I was KIDDING, okay?  The only dog I have is a SPAYED FEMALE.  Although it was funny to see you guys blow up...


 
Maybe if you weren't so keen on diddling dogs maybe we'd believe you.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

OutFoxed said:


> Thanks, but 2. and 5. would be hard for a minor...


 BOOTSTRAPS THERE SONNY PULL YERSELF UP BY DEM BOOTSTRAPS


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> Make a journal implying you like to... ah... "play"  with dogs. That will get you LOTS of attention. >:3





OutFoxed said:


> Haha well, it WOULD be true...


 WAIT
*WHAT THE MOTHERFUCKING FUCK*
Hey mods, admins, etc. When someone admits to fucking dogs on FA they get a ban as per rules. Can we get this guy banned here and on the mainsite?


----------



## Ben (Mar 29, 2011)

Gosh, I want to believe he was kidding, but not a -single- thing about the tone of that post implied such. Considering you're young, I can understand why that joke would have gone awry; but yeah, don't joke about dogfucking around here without a hint of irony, people will take you seriously.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> WAIT
> *WHAT THE MOTHERFUCKING FUCK*
> Hey mods, admins, etc. When someone admits to fucking dogs on FA they get a ban as per rules. Can we get this guy banned here and on the mainsite?



I'll look into it for you.


The discussion about this point ceases, and I don't even know why this thread is still open.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Why is this thread open?!?


----------

